# Charaktere löschen ist nun Möglich!



## ZAM (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo Community,

auf http://my.buffed.de könnt ihr nun unter dem Menü-Punkt "Einstellungen" eure WoW-Charaktere aus unserer Datenbank entfernen. Das funktioniert aber nur für Chars die eurem Account zugeordnet wurden. So könnt ihr nun auch falsch zugeordnete Charaktere entfernen und neu zuordnen lassen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treenael (16. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> auf http://my.buffed.de könnt ihr nun unter dem Menü-Punkt "Einstellungen" eure WoW-Charaktere aus unserer Datenbank entfernen. Das funktioniert aber nur für Chars die eurem Account zugeordnet wurden. So könnt ihr nun auch falsch zugeordnete Charaktere entfernen und neu zuordnen lassen.
> 
> ...



Super, DANKE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjKrayzie (16. Mai 2007)

ich kann immernoch nichts zuordnen....


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (16. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> auf http://my.buffed.de könnt ihr nun unter dem Menü-Punkt "Einstellungen" eure WoW-Charaktere aus unserer Datenbank entfernen. Das funktioniert aber nur für Chars die eurem Account zugeordnet wurden. So könnt ihr nun auch falsch zugeordnete Charaktere entfernen und neu zuordnen lassen.
> 
> ...


Bravo .... !!!

Hab zwar nichts zu löschen, aber man weiss ja nie ...


----------



## Monolith (16. Mai 2007)

Endlich alle Charaktere löschen...


----------



## Lycette (16. Mai 2007)

Juchuuu endlich gibts diese Funktion  ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tukool (16. Mai 2007)

Jetzt noch das Forum so fixen daß auch Visitenkarten von Chars mit Sonderzeichen angezeigt werden und ich bin fast happy ;-).


----------



## Norna (16. Mai 2007)

ZAM = Gott
*grins*

Die Edith sagt:"Neieeeeeeen!!! B3N = Gott!!!!"


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2007)

Norna schrieb:


> ZAM = Gott
> *grins*



B3N wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torbak (17. Mai 2007)

Super Sache das... nur noch eine Frage:

hmmm habe damals mit dem früheren BLASC Charas bei Euch reingestellt... die sind allerdings nicht meinem Account zugewiesen(Damals wurden die Charas je keinem Acc zugewiesen, denke ich) und diese "Helden" Existieren aber auch schon lange INGAME nicht mehr... Wie bekomme ich die nun aus Eurer Datenbank?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen *fg*


in diesem Sinne...


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2007)

Torbak schrieb:


> Super Sache das... nur noch eine Frage:
> 
> hmmm habe damals mit dem früheren BLASC Charas bei Euch reingestellt... die sind allerdings nicht meinem Account zugewiesen(Damals wurden die Charas je keinem Acc zugewiesen, denke ich) und diese "Helden" Existieren aber auch schon lange INGAME nicht mehr... Wie bekomme ich die nun aus Eurer Datenbank?
> 
> ...



Gar nicht - nicht aktualisierte Charakter sollten eigentlich nach 3 oder 6? Monaten automatisch aus der Datenbank verschwinden.


----------



## Torbak (20. Mai 2007)

OK dann hoffe ich das Beste ^^

Vielen Dank erstmal und weiter so buffed.de-Team  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


in diesem Sinne...


----------



## Renegade9657 (26. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> auf http://my.buffed.de könnt ihr nun unter dem Menü-Punkt "Einstellungen" eure WoW-Charaktere aus unserer Datenbank entfernen. Das funktioniert aber nur für Chars die eurem Account zugeordnet wurden. So könnt ihr nun auch falsch zugeordnete Charaktere entfernen und neu zuordnen lassen.
> 
> ...



irgendwie blick ich das immer noch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

